# Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)



## scrim (4. August 2013)

Hallo, 
ich war jetzt seit fast drei Jahren nicht mehr angeln, aber möchte es  kommende Woche mal wieder versuchen, da ich mal wieder Urlaub habe, aber  nicht fortfahre. 
Leider musste ich heute feststellen, dass mein Ausweis seit 2010 abgelaufen ist. 

Seitdem bin ich auch umgezogen. Ein einfacher Stempel gegen Bezahlung  wird da nicht mehr ausreichen, oder? Gemeinde und Wohnsitz hat sich  geändert. Die werden vermutlich einen neuen mir Ausstellen müssen /  wollen. 
Hat das eine lange Bearbeitungszeit, oder geht das innerhalb von einem Besuch beim Amt? 

Spätestens am Montag weiß ich Bescheid...


----------



## Laserbeak (4. August 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Als ich damals umgezogn bin (2002), ging ich bei mir in das Rathaus. Meinen alten Schein habe ich mitgenommen.
Und mir wurde sofort ein neuer ausgestellt.
Auch ich habe das Bundesland gewechselt.
Passbild nicht vergessen !


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Hi,
das sollte sich bei einem Besuch erledigen lassen. Hat bei mir auch funktioniert. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## scrim (5. August 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

War gerade auf der Gemeinde, am Anfang meinten die mindestens bis Freitag müsste ich warte, aber dann haben sie doch bisschen nachgelassen und meinten "nur" bis Mittwoch.
Na ja.


----------



## Shortay (5. August 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Bin nach umzug von RLP nach Bawü aufs amt mit nem passfoto und hatte direkt nen neuen bawüfischereischein. Wollten nur das Prüfungszeugbis sehn...


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*



scrim schrieb:


> War gerade auf der Gemeinde, am Anfang meinten die mindestens bis Freitag müsste ich warte, aber dann haben sie doch bisschen nachgelassen und meinten "nur" bis Mittwoch.
> Na ja.


Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen einem Beamten und einem Stück Holz? #q


----------



## Franky (5. August 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Du meinst, Holz arbeitet???? 

Im Zweifel geht man mit neuem Passbild, Prüfungszeugnis und altem Fischereischein aufs Amt und lässt sich dann das neue und gültige Papier ausstellen... Wenn ich die Querelen im Ordnungsamt FFM ausblende, ging das bislang immer reibungslos!


----------



## RedIndian (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooment mal!!! Ich sitze selber in einem Bürgerbüro als Sachbearbeiter und wir ARBEITEN! Man mag es nicht glauben! |supergri Okay...wir sind auch alle angestellt und keine Beamte! |muahah:

Mal folgendes:
Wir hatten hier grad wen, der hat das Bundesland gewechselt und wollte seinen Schein hier in Niedersachsen verlängern lassen.
Da wir so einen Fall bisher nie hatten, telefonieren und googlen wir uns die finger wund.

Sehe ch es richtig, dass, wenn wer mit dem Nachweis der Prüfung kommt, der Schein von uns verlängert werden kann bzw ein neuer Schein ausgestellt werden kann??

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
RI


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*



> Sehe ch es richtig, dass, wenn wer mit dem Nachweis der Prüfung kommt,  der Schein von uns verlängert werden kann bzw ein neuer Schein  ausgestellt werden kann??



Richtig ist zunächst mal, bei vorgelegtem Prüfungszeugnis, habt ihr dem einen Fischereischein auszustellen, ob nun verlängert oder neu!
Da eine Adressänderung in den alten Schein rein müsste, dies aber nicht vorgesehen ist (kein Schreibfeld), wird in der Regel wohl ein neuer ausgestellt!
Da habt ihr anscheinend nur einen Angler im Dorf (zugezogen), muss ne üble wasserarme Gegend sein!

Jürgen


----------



## RedIndian (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Angler gibt es genug, aber einen Zuzug von einem anderen Bundesland mit Befristung zu uns nach Nds hatten wir alle noch nicht und wenn man Fälle nur alle paar Jahre mal hat, dann weiß man solche Sachen nicht unbedingt. Wir sind leider nicht allwissen.  



Okay, haben festgestellt, dass wir eh örtlich unzuständig sind.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Das ergibt sich doch ziemlich eindeutig aus dem § 59 des niedersächsischen Fischereigesetzes:



> § 59​  	 (1) 1Personen mit Hauptwohnsitz in 		Niedersachsen, die
> 
> 
> das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben,
> ...



http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/7930001/ndsfischg.htm


----------



## RedIndian (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

So schlau sind wir auch.
Nur, da er aus einem Bundesland zugezogen ist, wo der Schein befristet ist, war halt die Frage, ob er nach dem § trotzdem unbefristet werden kann.

Aber zum Glück sind wir örtlich unzuständig, da er nicht in unser Kommunengebiet gezogen ist.


----------



## GandRalf (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Als ich von NRW nach NDS gezogen bin (Osnabrück) ging das ohne Probleme.


----------



## GandRalf (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Bei mir kommt dann noch dazu, dass ich nach wie vor Mitglied in einem NRW Verein bin...

Die Kollegen sind immer etwas angefressen, wenn sie nach 5 Jahren wieder kostenpflichtig verlängern müssen. -und ich nicht.   |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## RedIndian (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*

Das ist unser Vorteil, dass wir den Schein auf Lebenszeit haben.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*



> So schlau sind wir auch.
> Nur, da er aus einem Bundesland zugezogen  ist, wo der Schein befristet ist, war halt die Frage, ob er nach dem §  trotzdem unbefristet werden kann.
> 
> Aber zum Glück sind wir örtlich unzuständig, da er nicht in unser Kommunengebiet gezogen ist.



In dem Moment, wo er in Niedersachsen gemeldet ist, fällt er unter niedersächsisches Recht, und bekommt den gleichen, unbefristeten Schein, wie alle Niedersachsen auch. Gleichbehandlung. Kann doch gar nicht anders. 

Falls er Niedersachsen wieder verlässt muss er, nach Ablauf der vom jeweiligem Landesrecht abhängenden Frist, wiederum auf sein neues Bundesland umschreiben lassen. Wenn es da dann wieder befristet ist, soll es euer Problem nicht sein.


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> In dem Moment, wo er in Niedersachsen gemeldet ist, fällt er unter niedersächsisches Recht, und bekommt den gleichen, unbefristeten Schein, wie alle Niedersachsen auch. Gleichbehandlung. Kann doch gar nicht anders.
> 
> Falls er Niedersachsen wieder verlässt muss er, nach Ablauf der vom jeweiligem Landesrecht abhängenden Frist, wiederum auf sein neues Bundesland umschreiben lassen. Wenn es da dann wieder befristet ist, soll es euer Problem nicht sein.



Nicht wirklich... Mein Bremer Schein (wie auch der niedersächsiche auf Lebenszeit) wird nicht "umgeschrieben", sondern gilt auch bei Umzug im jeweiligen Bundesland weiter. Selbst in Bayern, wo ich fast mal hingezogen wäre  In Hessen wurde ebenfalls nichts umgeschrieben, sondern wie mein Führerschein auch, ganz normal anerkannt!


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern (neuer Wohnsitz, Gemeinde)*



> Nicht wirklich... Mein Bremer Schein (wie auch der niedersächsiche auf  Lebenszeit) wird nicht "umgeschrieben", sondern gilt auch bei Umzug im  jeweiligen Bundesland weiter.



Das ist ja dann in Ordnung, wenn die Länder das anerkennen. Meine aber neulich in einem(!) Landesfischereigesetz gelesen zu haben, dass man dort umschreiben lassen muss. War explizit im Gesetz erwähnt. Soll aber jetzt auch keine Rolle spielen.

Niedersachsen kann und wird aber nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen. Bist du Niedersachse, egal ob neuer, vorübergehender oder immer schon, hat(!) dir die Gemeinde einen Schein auf Lebenszeit aus zu stellen, sofern du eine anerkannte Prüfung abgelegt hast. Egal wo. Steht ausdrücklich im Gesetz. Gäbe es Ausnahmen für Leute, die bereits woanders einen befristeten haben, müsste das im Gesetz stehen. Tut es aber nicht.


----------

